# HCG box says store btwn 2 to 8*C... but i didnt



## LightBearer (Apr 19, 2011)

ive researched weather HCG should be kept refridgerated and it seems everyone says something different.. i got mine a few months ago and didnt think they needed to be kept cold, now ill be starting a cycle soon and took a look at my hcg box and it says to keep refridgerated or whatever, i had this shit in my drawer, will it be okay? its still lypholyzed of course, and is now kept in fridge.
hope i dont have to buy a whole new batch


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

If it wasnt reconstituted you are fine, i've kept mine in the drawer for half a year before mixing and it was g2g.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Once mixed approx 60 days ( correct) ?Himik


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 19, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Once mixed approx 60 days ( correct) ?Himik


in bacteriostatic water or nacl?>
i have bac water, but the hcg came with sterile water i believe its nacl sodium chloride 0.9. should i just use bw?
i plan on starting it wk 3 or a 12 wk test e cycle, 
ill use the hcg @ 250IU 2x a week until the last injection i think


----------



## Himik (Apr 20, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> in bacteriostatic water or nacl?>
> i have bac water, but the hcg came with sterile water i believe its nacl sodium chloride 0.9. should i just use bw?
> i plan on starting it wk 3 or a 12 wk test e cycle,
> ill use the hcg @ 250IU 2x a week until the last injection i think




NaCl is probably 0.09, don't think you can dissolve enough salt to make 0.9 solution. Both are used for HCG reconstitution, not sure if one is preferred over another


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

store it in the fridge after reconstitution, but to me its 30 days Tops.
30 days with BW,  less with the sterile water

keep it at a room temperature before reconstitution (in a dry place)


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool guys, but its OK for me to keep it refridgerated BEFORE recon too right? Its in fridge now, it won't harm the powder right


----------



## Himik (Apr 20, 2011)

Ye you are fine Light


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 21, 2011)

i guess it won't harm it but it's just not your best option


----------



## CG (Apr 21, 2011)

if you have an option, and you always do, dont bs me// ALWAYS go with BW over NaCl. NaCl will degrade the peptide very rapidly. just take a look for nacl peptide degradation


----------

